# splayed leg correction at 6 weeks??



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

I need help regarding a baby pigeon who is now 6 weeks old.Her one leg is splayed and twists almost to the back.her other leg is in the front but she does not have proper grip and doesnt put her foot flat on the ground.
I had taken it to the vet when she was about 3 and a half to about 4 weeks,got her legs taped and kept it for 2 weeks like that(changed the tape frequently).Once the tape was removed it went back to the same position and her skin had gotten very sore and tender so we left it open.Now the vet asked me to put some twigs and leaves in her carton so that she will exercise her good leg to open out her claws and get a grip.I have her on antibiotics and drops to boost her immunity.Her poop was very watery so was asked to stop calcium and vitamins which i was giving previously along with the antibiotics.
The vet has asked me to get her in two days to c whether we should tape her legs together.Is it too late for the splay to be corrected now at 6 weeks?and will the twigs help open her claws?I really want the lil one to be able to survive on its own.She looks so eagerly at her parents who dont pay so much attention to her.Please tell me if i am doing the right thing.Have attached some pictures of "SHONU" my lil one.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mamta, it is hard to correct splayed legs as a bird gets old, but still possible at the age your bird appears to be at. By the way, when where the photos taken of your bird, as it still has a head full of yellow downy feathers, which are usually gone at the age you indicate your bird is, 6 weeks.

If the legs where not taped right, 1 1/4 - 1 1/2" apart at the bottom (and an upper support tape also is helpful), this may be a reason your taping of the legs was unsuccessful. Have a look at the link below for information on fixing splayed legs and if you have any questions, just ask.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-with-crossed-over-legs-48493.html

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Lot Karyn for the link n info.I have sad news though.........my pidgy baby died yesterday.Past few days she has been wanting to fly when out of the carton.Yesterday i felt sorry and did'nt put her back in the carton when she came out and thought I'd let her be there in the balcony for a while longer.I went back after some time n she was'nt there.I looked down(I live on the 4th floor)and spotted her so i went down to get her.On seeing me she flew a lil but hit against the back of a car in the parking lot and was perched there. Just as i was about to get her,a cat from nowhere grabbed her and just scooted.I searched everywhere but the cat was just tooo fast.
I just cant get over the cruel twist of fate.......the lil one had just had her first flight and had tasted probably 5-10 mins of freedom only to meet death!I wish i could have protected it.

Anyways about the photos.........the second one where the tape is removed was taken 4-5 days back.I dont really remember when exactly she was born except that it was sometime in May.So yes she may have been younger.Infact just yesterday in the morning I noticed the downy yellow on her head had almost gone save for one or two wiry ones here and there.

I met the vet yesterday to tell him the news and he told me that had she been alive,amputation could have been an option since not only did she have a splay but her leg was also a lil twisted to the back.I'm just wondering if that would help a pidgy live a better life in case splay cannot be corrected?Her one leg was good.
I now know from this that in case I'm treating a bird in future especially a baby then i'll have to show extra vigil ,especially at this stage when they are eager and frantic to fly.I miss my darling lil one terribly!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the little squeaker.

Larry


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi larry.........am just sharing what i wrote in my journal

"My darling SHONU,I'm sorry that I could not protect you.I hope against hope that you will return to me!I hope that you escaped from the clutches of the cat.I love you and always will.You gave me the utmost joy n happiness."

Maybe juvenile of me but I've kept some small feathers of my pidgy baby.

Thanks for comforting me Larry.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Mamta,

That's nicely said.

I kept all of the feathers from my rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male feral pigeon *Pidgiepoo* (April 2004 - Jan 14, 2005). One jar contained all feathers to the end of his first molt. (I also did a day-by-day count during the molt. One day there were 80+ feathers, as I recall). Since I let him fly free for exercise every day, I knew I didn't have all his feathers, but had enough for comparison with other baby pigeon and squeaker rescues, to see if something unusual was going on, or some disease in progress. Actively collecting these feathers helped me to pay attention to and question things I would not otherwise have noticed. I also weighed my rescues every morning before their first meal, and paid attention to quantity and characteristics of their poops.

Probably these "sentimental' or "juvenile" activities are what get some people started on a career in science or teaching. 

Keeping reminders or memorabilia helps when the memory is no longer so reliable, and can be quite important and practical sometimes.

My wife "spoiled" my collection somewhat when she used some of Pidgiepoo's larger feathers in a painting. 

Larry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mamta said:


> I met the vet yesterday to tell him the news and he told me that had she been alive,amputation could have been an option since* not only did she have a splay but her leg was also a lil twisted to the back.I'm just wondering if that would help a pidgy live a better life in case splay cannot be corrected?Her one leg was good.*
> I now know from this that in case I'm treating a bird in future especially a baby then i'll have to show extra vigil ,especially at this stage when they are eager and frantic to fly.I miss my darling lil one terribly!



I'm so sorry about your little bird. I have a pigeon just like that, whose splay couldn't be fixed. When we got her, she was about 2 months old. Her leg also goes to the back. She couldn't fly or stand. We worked with her and got her flying. We would exercise her good leg to keep it from contracting and freezing up under her. Eventually, one day she stood. We couldn't believe it. She can stand, and even walk a bit. She puts the backward splayed leg out like a kickstand, and is able to get around. The bad leg actually helps her to get around. Amputating it would have hindered her, as even before she could stand, she would use it to turn and balance. She lives inside with us, and is out of her cage a good deal of the time. She likes to follow us from room to room, and is very much a part of the family. So never give up on a bird like that. You would be surprised at just what they can do. They use what they have to do what they can, and can really surprise you.


This is Scooter










Scooter Standing


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Larry,
Thats so interesting to know,and yes seems so practical too.I myself have learnt quite a bit with my pidgy baby and intend to keep learning.Infact with my 'SHONU' too the vet realised that on stoppinng the antibiotics,her poop was all watery.I had to start them again and stop the calcium she was on.It is really upto us humans to study and understand what is bothering them.I never knew pidgies were so delicate n yet so wonderful!Pidgiepoo is sure one lucky bird!

Mamta


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay,
Scooter is an absolute cutie,so much so that i want to kidnap him.You have put my mind at ease by sending me these pics.I now know that I will never consider amputation if faced with a similar problem in the future.Its heartening to know that Scooter manages well despite his problem.By the way,SCOOTER is such an apt name for the lil fellow!

Mamta


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay,
Hey sorry I've referred to Scooter as 'him'.That does'nt change the cutie part though!

Mamta


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We named her Scooter for the way she scooted around before she could get up on her feet. LOL. Scooter suits her. Sometimes amputation of a leg or a wing may be necessary. But before I'd have that done, I would weigh and measure carefully, as it isn't always the best option. Guess you just have to wait and see how they are doing. It just shouldn't be a hasty decision is all I am saying. These birds are truly amazing.


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay,
Amputation of a wing?The poor bird!That means it can never fly!Just another thought.....does Scooter fly outside n come back to her cage or does she fly indoors only?Just wondering if birds with splays can survive outside as normal birds.I've read that they have problems perching.
If my squeaker had been alive,I would have read up and definitely gathered info and of course seen if she would have been able to fly,before even thinking of amputating.In all probability I would have let her be as she was n cared for her, especially after seeing Scooter.
By the way,I thought you named her Scooter coz of the way she uses her leg as a kickstand!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's cute about the Scooter and the kickstand. I like that! No, it's because she would scoot all over the place, but she did get around. 

You would never want to allow a handicapped bird outside, as they would never stand as good a chance against predators. Hard enough for an able bodied bird against hawks and the like. She has a lot of time out of her cage indoors when we are home. I have put up a shelf just behind my computer chair where she spends a great deal of time, and we have added one to the bathroom so she can keep us company as we get ready for work in the morning. She can easily sit up on a shelf which we have covered with lambs wool, but would never be able to perch on something, in the sense that most birds can. She only has one foot that she could do that with, and wouldn't be able to keep her balance. But she does great with her little shelves, and can follow us around and sit and watch us. 

We bring her outside for sunlight in the nice weather. She has a little playpen of sorts, which I have covered with hardware cloth to keep anything from trying to reach in at her. It is up on a table in our back yard. She can watch our other birds in their aviary from there. With a handicapped bird, you can't take chances like letting it fly free outside.


We do have a pigeon who had had his wing amputated. He lives in our loft, and is mated to a little female who had had a bad wing injury and can't really fly either. I didn't remove the wing though, as it does help her to flutter down from the low tables and sheves we have out there, and she can even flutter up to the lower perches. The perches are staggered, so she can jump to the next up and get up higher if she wants. We have ramps and things like that to make it possible for the handicapped ones to get around, and the non flyers have no problem getting outside to the aviary for bathing or sunshine and fresh air. Pigeons are amazing. With just a little help they can do almost anything. The little male without the wing and his mate have a nest box on the second row up. She had chosen and used that box before we got him, so that's where they are. With shelves and little ramps, they have no problem getting to it. Like I said, they are something else.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Scooter relaxing on her shelves.


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay,
Thats amazing to learn about the non flyers!
Must say that you have done a wonderful job with Scooter!She looks really loved and well looked after.

I have 2 questions....do you sense any sadness or perhaps eagerness when she sees the other birds in the aviary?My squeaker would be really sad when I'd put her back in her carton.She'd be very eager to fly and keep showing her papa pigeon that she's trying despite her problem.Or maybe it was just because she was a baby!

2nd question.....do you plan on getting a mate for her in the future?I'm asking this because I'm wondering if a splay would come in the way of incubating and rearing young ones.Or is it just best not to have them mated, since I've read that splays could be genetic tof course many have rubbished this fact.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, Scooter is so imprinted with people, and comfortable with us, that she watches the other birds, but if placed in the loft, she flies to me and wants to be held. I sometimes will put her in to bathe with them, but have to stay there with her to watch, 1) because she is handicapped, and 2) because sometimes another bird might pick on her, both because she is not part of the flock, and because of her disability. 

No, not planning on getting a mate. She seems to be doing fine with us, and I don't think she knows that she is a pigeon. She spends most of her time with us when we're at home and seems content. Having a badly splayed leg would be difficult to get on the eggs or babies. She seems happy for the most part, but hates being put back in her cage at night. If she had her way, she'd sleep on our bed. LOL.

As far as the non flyers, they can do everything the others do, except fly. They aren't prisoners to the floor either. They can go down to the feeder if they want to, although I always keep feed in their box for them. They can run up and down the ramp, and go from their box to the table where I keep the water, although they also have a small waterer just outside their door. They can walk through the window to the aviary for sunshine, fresh air and bathing. Actually they don't have to be able to fly to get around in our loft. And no one bothers the little guy with the amputated wing. He's a little terror, and won't take baloney from anyone.


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay,
What I've understood now is, that these birds can manage pretty well with a handicap,be it a splay or an amputation of a wing.They just need our help a little.I've never seen a bird with a splay foot in the open,so you're probably right about them not being able to protect themselves.They're probably picked on by their flock or attacked by some predator.I think amputation of a wing or foot is done only if there is some severe injury or trauma.
These pidgies seem to get around their handicap and adapt just like humans.Probably they too have a sixth sense that gets awakened.
You know,all the things you've said about Scooter make me smile.God bless the lil one and may she have a life filled with happiness,and that should'nt be difficult at all with people like you in her life. 
Thanks so much for your answers......have cleared alot of my doubts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They wouldn't last very long in the wild, as they are easier pray for predators, and a bird who can't fly can't even find food or evade a hawk, but with just a bit of help they do fine, and can still be the member of a flock, or a pet. 

This is Virgil, the male with an amputated wing, (missing wing is on the other side) bringing nesting materials to his mate Cricket. 










He's pretty well adjusted for a flightless little guy.










HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY TO EVERYONE!


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Jay3,
The chronicles of Virgil(pasted on the wall in pic)........awwwwwww.....that would be something!I thought you said that he's a lil terror,he looks like such an angel!

Ok another observation,in the first pic Virgil is getting nesting material.....does that mean they've had their babies?If so then how does Virgil teach the young ones to fly?

I've started a new thread about another Pidgie,it has the same feathers like Virgil.Wanted to know if they're a special breed,this pidgie stands out from the rest of the pigeons in the open.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey guys i have a same case right now.. leg stands behind my baby. he is unable to walk. anything.. he keeps lying around.. eats well.. drinks .. he uses his wings move fromone spot to another..
i thought about saving some money.. hopefully id be able to aford the surrgery if any vet would do it in usa???
or even better in chicago??
i feel bad for this baby. i found him in one of the worst conditions ever.. he was beat up and i thought leg would correct itself . i had it tied down and every little bit id make sure leg is underneath him so it heals the way it should.. but it looks as if fell out of the hip..
would that be possible to fix????? anybody?//


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old is your baby, and how long have you had him? The younger the bird is, the easier it is to fix.


----------



## mamta (Jun 11, 2011)

Goga 82,
Post a few pics so that others can assess better,and give suggestions accordingly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually she would get more opinions by starting a new thread about the bird.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Actually she would get more opinions by starting a new thread about the bird.


u are right im going to do it right now along with the pic


----------

